# projector mounts



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

just wanted to share my latest creation since i'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. i was inspired by the monkeyman mount over at the other forum but i have vaulted ceilings and didn't feel like seeing a 30" drop rod so i made a wall mount that holds the PJ just far enough off the wall (3-inches) to make cable connections convenient and it gives me just enough adjuetment to get the PJ level and centered since the mounting holes are oversized.



















might not be the prettiest thing in the world but i put 2x4 bracing between the wall studs so that sucker isn't going anywhere!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks good to me. Great job!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Great idea! 

Where did you get the welding done and how much did it end up costing?


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

i work for a mechanical contracting firm (i'm the in-house engineer) so it was a combo effort between myself and our pipe welder - i cut and drilled the plates and he chamfer cut and welded the pipe and the pipe to the plates.

price wise it was a nice deal because all it cost me was a can of black semi-gloss spray paint, 4 compression springs, 4 x M4 bolts, 4 x M4 wing nuts, 4 x M4 lock nuts and 12 washers (i even snagged the lag bolts from work) for a grand total of $12.87 

there's a metal shop down the street from me though that said they could fabricate it for $65 so it still would have been cheaper than buying something decent looking online and definitely cheaper than local purchase!

the same thing could easily be made with 3/4" threaded tube, 90's and flanges but it wouldn't have looked as clean IMO plus that sucker isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A very neat looking mount..
One question though..I can see with your spring loaded adjustments that you can adjust up and down and tilt, but how do you move the projector left to right to align with the edges of your screen?


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

the screws are M4 so only 5/32" but i drilled the plate holes 5/16" so it gives me 1.5 degrees of adjustment in either direction (3 degrees total) not a whole **** of a lot but i knew exactly where the projector had to be placed so all i really needed was minimal adjustment to allow for wall imperfections and and any lack of squareness in the mount (the welder did an awesome job it was pretty close to spot on)

if i was making this over again and needed more adjustment i would have made the mounting plate a little bigger and cut arc slots in it to give about 20 total degrees of adjustment.


----------

